# distance between tracks



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

So I am building a portable layout. I have a 12.5 foot curve on either end. What is the best spacing between curves? Longest engine is the Aristo first gen Mikado. Others are short 0-4-0's. Tho, ordered the Train Department E6 but that wont be ready til next year, according to Jason. So what curve should I get? 10.5 foot? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Misfit.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go 12" between track centers. Our club modules are 8" which is fine for standard gauge, but very close for narrow gauge.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not only the length of a locomotive or rolling stock such as the Jackson Sharp passenger car you should consider, it is also the width of a locomotive such as the K-36 or some of the 7/8ths scale equipment that may run on your layout. The window shades of a K-36 stick out pretty far to the side. One person with vast experience with parallel running of big equipment is Mike Moore. You might want to check with him for his recommendation for spacing.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, you and I know from experience that the cab window shades of your K and my EBT mikes will not clear, and that was on straight track. I don't know the C/C on Mike's track. 

The growing popularity of 7/8ths scale is a factor. While the loco's so far usually are small critters, the overhang on curves of the passenger cars can be considerable. My home track has a minimum C/C of 9" and 10 ft minimum curves, so Llyn Rice's Emma and Monson combine have had no problems so far. For the first 7/8ths engine that visited, I did have to increase the vertical clearance going under our porch, but height should not be a factor on a portable track. 

Larry


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmm got some figuring to do. Thanks for the help guys. 

Misfit


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry / Carl 

I have a piece of Mike Moore's original yard extension that I swapped for a shorter unit. The track centers are 6 inches, which is adequate for STANDARD ROLLING STOCK storage tracks in any scale between 1:32 and 1:20.3. 7/8n2 is another matter. 

I think Mike's main line track spacing is 6 inches [maybe 6 1/2 in] on the straights and 7 inches on the curves. 

My own layout uses 7 inches for main lines and 6 inches for yard tracks. Having 24 foot minimum radius makes this OK. 

HOWEVER, if it were possible I would use 8 inch center-to-center for my main lines. 

MISFIT... the answer for your 12.5 ft [RADIUS I hope], I would use 9 inches if you have the space.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Jim. I have 9" center to center on my 12' radius layout and even the longer 7/8ths equipment is no problem.


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a pic I took at a recent steamup that illustrates the clearance between a 1:20.3 SPng 4-6-0 (right) and an Emma 1:13.3 scale on the left. These tracks are on 6" centers. Its a tight fit to pass one another on a straight. Curve - your going to have issues, and if you have a flip over the side cab roof, it must be closed to pass. As for two 1:13.3's passing; not going to happen. 


1:20.3 and 1:13.3 Clearance


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo reminds me, how close to the deck edge to mount track? 

Is it simply a question of how brave or paranoid you are? 

The Brits seem to favor railings, this side of the pond none. Do they know something we should learn?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the answer to the second question is "yes". On my portable layout which is the luan ply and pink foam sandwich method, I have three inches from the end of the tie to the edge and a 1/2" lip. I only run my small steamers on it and they are slow runners so I don't worry about flying off the track due to speed. The lip is only there because I use it at a public display and even with barrier ropes, there are occasional bumps which could cause derailments. So for me its a safety thing from that aspect. The lip also keeps small steamup tools from rolling off onto the floor, so there's that added benefit. 

I run several times a year on a portable railway where the track is smack dab at the edge. Do I get nervous, of course. Have I ever had a train run off and to the ground, not because of track but only human error with an improperly set switch. Have I had derailments due to things falling onto the track since sometimes its outside, yes, but never to the ground. So I don't want to give the impression of doom and gloom if your rail is at the edge. I have seen portable tracks where all there is is the rail, the metal supports and open space, no decking. So that works for some people. For me, it's a personal preference thing cause sometimes I'm the klutz bumping the portable layout. 

Scott


----------

